# Who has the best clen & t3?



## BigBoiH (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm coming near the end of my legend cycle. Things have gone great and would like to end it witha bang. If you know a nice research place that has great t3 & Clen from personal experience please let me know. Happy lifting and be safe.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 10, 2014)

IMO clen is overrated. All I ever got from it was shaky hands and headaches. T3 on the other hand is a superb termogenic.


----------



## drksanctuary (Jul 10, 2014)

When on tren, I can't take clen because of the headaches. Because of the long halflife, it's a good thermogenic but it makes me feel like crap.

I'd rather go t3 and ephedrine hcl/caffeine.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 10, 2014)

Superior peptides brother, everything I have tried from them has been legit. I haven't tried clen and t3 yet but I know a couple guys were satisfied with superior clen. And catch it on a bogo and you get an amazing deal!


----------



## StanG (Jul 11, 2014)

CEM clen & T3 or my personal favorite Albuterol & T3.


----------



## maximpep (Jul 11, 2014)

If you want to run a log email me and ill send you some!


----------



## BigBoiH (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't know your email but I pmd you.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 11, 2014)

SF for clen. I won't use t3, too catabolic.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 14, 2014)

i have used superior pep,bluesky,pp t3 where all good.and maxim i have used there peps and where good.i do not use clen at all and if you are on gear t3 is fine it works great keeps me super cutt and lean with out dieting some would call that a miracle in a bottle and on the cheap.


----------

